# Ground Zero Uranium Components On-Going Review



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

First off, i would like to thank Scott and Brandon at Ground Zero USA for giving me the opportunity to do this.

I guess il start from the beginning..

A few days ago i found a big ups box sitting buried in my garage that looked unopened. I completely forgot i had these coming and the box was huge considering it was just a set of components (great packing too).. turns out my dad put it in the back of the garage with all my empty boxes i use for shipping thinking nothing was in it. I found it right before heading out, so i just opened it quick for a little sneak peak. I was just able to get pics today. Let me just say, that the pictures do absolutely no justice for the build quality of these. i havent seen another set of components that go for $350 that looked and felt like these. Without further adieu..








The cone is made of woven wood. with some sort of composite material underneath. It seems pretty sturdy.








The basket is pretty heavy and isnt flimsy/cheap looking like most cheaper component sets.








On to the tweeters.. the grill and silk dome kind of reminds me of the scanspeak d3004 tweeters. It has a basic abs plastic housing with a cool looking copper colored magnet. The mounting pieces seem very different than most though, and are very simple.










mounting tabs..








On to the crossovers.. i was very surprised by these. I couldnt care less for passive crossovers (i will be using them for part of the review though) but god damn am i impressed. They are so nice and look indestructible with so many options.. I has variable crossover slopes (6db or 12db), phase shift, 4 different tweeter attenuation levels, and another switch (i forget what it does, il update later when i find out). They are made from pretty thick acrylic (bottom is black and top is clear with the Ground Zero Logo on it). I cant really put into words how i feel about these. They just seem and feel good and very durable. You can just tell these arent run in the mill electronic components put together on a chinese assembly line.















My only complaint right now, is that the manual is in German. oh well
Im going to install them tomorrow and i will update this when i have some good ideas of how they sound.

(addendum)
let me start off by giving you all the setups details. mids from 60-3k, tweeters from 3k and up. mids in the doors that are treated pretty good. tweeters are in the a pillars facing directly towards each other firing across the dash.

first thing i noticed was that the tweeters were much louder (not brighter) than the mids. on the head unit (Alpine CDA-117) i just used the fader/balance to attenuate then by -2 and they sounded great. from there on everything was golden. the midbass really plays with authority and doesnt get sloppy even with the low 60hz high pass i gave it. the midbass is better than any other speaker ive had in this car. everything about these are great. everything sounds real with these, from bass lines, to the guitar, and vocals. my favorite song to listen to with these ive noticed is Hot For Teacher by Van Halen. the intro sounds amazing as does the rest of it. i do think the tweeters are the trickiest part of the set, but once you figure em out, theyre great. i do think they would be better a little bit moreon axis, maybe around 30 degrees would be best, unlike my drivers side one being almost completely off. the midbass does sound better than when i had my anarchies and imagines in, but to be fair, they only saw about 25 watts each and didnt have as good of an install. il have to re-visit the anarchies when it gets warmer. needless to say, for the price i dont think these can be beat unless you go with raw drivers


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts after you get them in. I love the tweeter out of that set. I think you should enjoy it.


On the manual. Is the printed one that came in the box not multilingual like the one on the website?


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Those look really nice, been wanting to try some GZ stuff myself but can't decide exactly what. Need more info on the processor too if Brandon sees this send me a price.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

very purdy!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Those look really nice, been wanting to try some GZ stuff myself but can't decide exactly what. Need more info on the processor too if Brandon sees this send me a price.





BigRed said:


> very purdy!!


they are so much nicer in person. when i took the plastic off the crossovers my jaw dropped. i didnt expect them to look like that at all.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

also another thing id like to add, unlike on other crossovers that have switches, the switches on these and the tweeter attenuation thing feel very solid


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I look forward to your impressions on these. I've been keeping an eye out to see who would be the first to review them. They definitely have my curiosity piqued. If I am not mistaken, these share the same basket design as the MS-62C, correct? (No, I am not making a comparison, just an observation.) 

There is actually some strong consideration for a full GZ build in the wife's car and these would be part of that build.


----------



## sierrarider (Jul 28, 2010)

That's a nice looking set. Killer crossovers for that price!


----------



## THE VIKING (Oct 23, 2007)

Have to agree these do look like they will deliver some good sound's. Will they be available as just a driver set without the passive crossovers ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

THE VIKING said:


> Have to agree these do look like they will deliver some good sound's. Will they be available as just a driver set without the passive crossovers ?


We are going to placing another order here right after the first of the year. And I am contemplating bringing in a few raw drivers for active kits. So possibly


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We are going to placing another order here right after the first of the year. And I am contemplating bringing in a few raw drivers for active kits. So possibly


You don't say?


----------



## THE VIKING (Oct 23, 2007)

Sound's good bring it on


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

was pouring rain today so i couldnt get them in


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Any update


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Subscribed as Id love to try an all GZ setup and need a set with a good passive.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Subscribed as I would like to get a price for a set of these please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Subscribed as I would like to get a price for a set of these please.


pm'd


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

a lot of local friends who i showed have asked about them as well. any dealers in the tri-state area?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> a lot of local friends who i showed have asked about them as well. any dealers in the tri-state area?


Not currently, if you have one in mind, please pm me and I will contact them. Currently any product can be purchased directly from us if there is not a dealer around. PM, call or email 

[email protected]

1-855-45-GZUSA 

ext 101 is Brandon

ext 102 is myself, Scott

Feel free to contact for any questions about any product also. I always enjoy talking directly rather than emailing myself. You can reach us pretty much anytime, the number puts you into our cell phones.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Any update? Are they installed?


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got these in yesterday and wired them up to my mini board. Wow, these are built very well, crossovers, mids, tweets...really nice. Fired them up today, I was blown away how clean natural the output was with the mid and tweeter . They are defiantly worth ever penny and more. I only had 75 watts rms on each side, cant wait to given them some real power. Nice... really nice Scott and Brandon. I will be calling on Monday. Cant wait to try out the reference drivers and amps. I will be doing a cool build this week with these, stay tune!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm glad to finally see some impressions from someone has heard these. I look forward to see what SkizeR has to say about them as well. 

Also, for Brandon and Scott... Someone was asking about GZ on the horrible Car Audio Q&A Facebook group. Just thought I would give you a heads up.


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

I was taking a look at what component kits are available locally and which may be the best bang for buck.

It seems a lot of the guys here run DLS, Hertz and Focal.
I enquired about a set of brand new Hertz HSK 130's and they came to (converted) $240.
I wonder how much the above component kit would retail for and how it would compare to the HSK's in terms of sound quality.

Those crossovers look sooo amazing, OMW! I thought it had a full plastic cover around them. The pictures on most sites do no justice compared to these and if they are even better in person... :O

Eagerly awaiting Skizer's review as well now


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I took a short video today.
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid562.photobucket.com/albums/ss63/customaudioman/Audio%20picture/20140110_141150_zps4410b410.mp4


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

nice where you at skizer


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

No I dont think he hooked his up yet. This is a set I got in the other day testing on my mini test station.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I will try to post another video. in the other video it was recorded with smartphone.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i hate to make excuses, but this winter has been the perfect storm for me. the car i was going to put them in is in the shop with a blown head gasket. so im thinking of putting them in my friends 300zx. he has a pretty decent setup. some processing available too. of coarse the day he was supposed to come over was today. this pic will do the rest..


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

The weather has been pushing me back too, rain on days when I need to setup outside and cut MDF, very cold otherwise.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah the weather has been crazy this year.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the update


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

We just placed a order the other day and I threw a few sets of these raw drivers on the order. Should have them in a few weeks. So far the feedback we have been getting on this set is great.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

got one side installed, almost done with the other..


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


>


hey at least its not as bad as joeys little "build log" lol


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

You still trying to clear the snow out of your ears?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

REGULARCAB said:


> You still trying to clear the snow out of your ears?


i didnt go to the mountain today so no lol. and i dont fall THAT much :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

initial impressions... theyre good. much better than the ADS components i had in before. il need to listen for a bit longer and break em in more but so far im impressed. good solid midbass, and very detailed highs. i have the tweeters installed in the a pillars off axis but could tell they would do better on axis. il change that soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> initial impressions... theyre good. much better than the ADS components i had in before. il need to listen for a bit longer and break em in more but so far im impressed. good solid midbass, and very detailed highs. i have the tweeters installed in the a pillars off axis but could tell they would do better on axis. il change that soon.


Glad to hear you got them installed. Looking forward to your thoughts after you have had a chance to listen to them for a bit.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah I did two sets of these in a 4 runner build in a passive setup installed in stock location. Wow, these are the real deal. Really with both sets going I could get by without a sub in the back. I cant wait to use the higher end sets. which I heard will walk all over even this setup. They defiantly get my vote. Nothing in the $500 price range can compare. If so bring them please.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i guess im due for a review as well.. im not really good with words, but here goes nothing.

let me start off by giving you all the setups details. mids from 60-3k, tweeters from 3k and up. mids in the doors that are treated pretty good. tweeters are in the a pillars facing directly towards each other firing across the dash.

first thing i noticed was that the tweeters were much louder (not brighter) than the mids. on the head unit (Alpine CDA-117) i just used the fader/balance to attenuate then by -2 and they sounded great. from there on everything was golden. the midbass really plays with authority and doesnt get sloppy even with the low 60hz high pass i gave it. the midbass is better than any other speaker ive had in this car. everything about these are great. everything sounds real with these, from bass lines, to the guitar, and vocals. my favorite song to listen to with these ive noticed is Hot For Teacher by Van Halen. the intro sounds amazing as does the rest of it. i do think the tweeters are the trickiest part of the set, but once you figure em out, theyre great. i do think they would be better a little bit moreon axis, maybe around 30 degrees would be best, unlike my drivers side one being almost completely off. the midbass does sound better than when i had my anarchies and imagines in, but to be fair, they only saw about 25 watts each and didnt have as good of an install. il have to re-visit the anarchies when it gets warmer. needless to say, for the price i dont think these can be beat unless you go with raw drivers


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Thankyou to both of you for posting your thoughts on the component set. 


We do have a few raw driver sets coming in that I can offer as active kits for about $120 less than then retail price of the whole set. So about $280. If anybody is interested, just drop me a PM. They should be here around March 7th.


----------



## Inthuwind (Feb 7, 2007)

I am interested in a set of these after the reviews and much reading. I have a 2014 Silverado non-Bose and would like to know if the tweeters could be placed in the dash locations that aim up at the windshield? Any experience with this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The Uranium tweeter would work very well in the stock location of that truck. We have a set in our shop car that you are more than welcome to come by and listen to. I'm at Malibu's in Moore and have these in stock..


----------



## Inthuwind (Feb 7, 2007)

Mr Owens, hello again!! That is cool, I may just do that. I need an office day!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Come on by, I'm sure you'll like them. I myself, find them very pleasing.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

SkizeR you still using these? Just another option im looking at


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ImK'ed said:


> SkizeR you still using these? Just another option im looking at


I was until the car they we in was sold. They were nice though


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Ah ok i was really considering these they look really good, i was gonna pair these with the new mid GZ have released but i couldnt find it in uk so i went for the focal ps165fx


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

We have them over here in the US.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry to bring this back up, but I am considering these for my new ride, any long term reviews?

Thanks.


----------

